# String in Array schreiben



## zuro (1. Mai 2007)

Hi, das Programm soll Strings in ein Array einschreiben die vorher eingegeben wurden, allerdings ist irgendwas nicht richtig mit der Zuweisung. Kann vielleicht jemand kurz schauen warum das nicht geht   THX!


```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		String []array=new String[5];
		for(int i=0;i<array.length-1;i++){
			System.out.println(i+". Name: eingeben!");
			String in=new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in)).readLine();	
			array[i]=[in]; // Hier stimmt was nicht 
			
		}
```


----------



## NTB (1. Mai 2007)

Irgendwas ist mit der Zuweisung nicht richtig? Wie kommst Du darauf? Sagt Dir das Deine Intuition? Steht Dein Nachbar hinter Dir und sagt's Dir?

Ist dir klar, warum da bei "array_" diese eckigen Klammern sind und was sie bewirken? 
Wenn ja: Was bewirken die eckigen Klammern bei "[in]"?_


----------



## Tobias (1. Mai 2007)

array_ = in;_


----------



## zuro (1. Mai 2007)

:autsch:  uih ich könnte über mich selbst lachen, aber na ja ich glaub ich bin zu müde hab ich gar nicht gemerkt!  

Ihr habt ja so Recht!  Omg was für ein blöder Fehler!
Doch trotzdem vielen Dank.

und gn8!


----------

